# Recommend uPVC window and Door Supplier



## Newbie! (2 Aug 2012)

Im looking for a good recommendation for a reasonably priced and reliable supplier of uPVC windows and doors. I'm in Dublin but most suppliers within an 80mile radius would probably travel here.

thanks,


----------



## Delboy (2 Aug 2012)

[broken link removed]

i used these guys last year to put in a back door after having them recommended by my brother in law (no connection to them). they turned out to be among the best priced of all I had looked at anyways.
The owner himself came out with 1 of the lads who works for him to do the measurements initially..sound man, of good country stock!


----------



## delgirl (3 Aug 2012)

My sister had all her windows and doors replaced by Grady Joinery and they did a really good job.

Their price was below a lot of other suppliers and the work was superb. Their quote was for triple-glazed windows and most of the other quotes were for double-glazed only. 

They're based in Maynooth and she lives in South Dublin, so they shouldn't have a problem travelling to you.


----------



## Newbie! (3 Aug 2012)

Ha, is it more than a coincidence that delboy and delgirl are flogging me windows! 

Thanks though, will give both of them a buzz!


----------



## Delboy (3 Aug 2012)

i have no connection to Delgirl (that I know of!!!!!)....but you never know what the future may hold!!!


----------



## delgirl (5 Aug 2012)

Newbie! said:


> Ha, is it more than a coincidence that delboy and delgirl are flogging me windows!
> 
> Thanks though, will give both of them a buzz!


----------



## godthe (7 Aug 2012)

I have used Lucan Windows in the past and found them great.
I have no connection, just a happy customer


----------



## Newbie! (14 Aug 2012)

Having gotten quotes from the names above, I thought I'd report back in case its useful to someone else.

We were getting quotes for a uPVC front door and two small-ish windows. Both Keane and Lucan came in at around €2500. We then went back to the guys we used before: http://www.homewise.ie/supplier/Meath/LeinsterFabrications/14199/ and they came in at €1700, which includes cosmetic plastering,timber window boards and removal of the old door, windows. We've used them before and were happy with their work but just wanted to satisfy ourselves that they were good value.

Note: No affiliation to the above, just a happy customer.


----------



## Gordanus (18 Dec 2012)

I'm looking for quotes for uPVC replacement windows at the moment, so tried the companies above:

Leinster Fabrications - no answer at the phone number, no answering service/voicemail.

Lucan Windows - left a couple of messages, told me they'd phone me back to organise a quote; didn't; I rang yet again; he rang back and thought he'd already arranged a visit, but we organised one there and then.

Grady Joinery - emailled them Friday evening, no response by Tues morning. Tried ringing but the phone number doesn't seem to be working.

Keane - left a message with them Friday evening, rang me back Saturday, and rang me again on Monday, coming to give a quote on Tuesday. (They get a star for being so efficient)

Also left a message with my old supplier, who rang back a couple of hours later.


Then I went to the shops and noticed replacement windows being installed for a neighbour, so they came and measured up.
Will update with quotes and so on.


----------



## Leo (18 Dec 2012)

Few previous threads here, here, here...


----------



## jnealon (24 Dec 2012)

+1 for Keanes. They fitted windows in my parents house, I was very impressed with the work they carried out
Also the seals on the windows were fitted on the inside, it amazes me how many companies still place the seals on the outside of the window, so easy for a thief to remove them


----------



## Gordanus (25 Jan 2013)

Here's the update on quotations:

Keane - 4800
Lucan Windows - 3750
Templeogue - 3150
Previous supplier - never rang me back
Neighbours' supplier - 2350

So a very wide range of quotes.  Am going with the lowest quote, as he's done three other houses on the road, and everyone is happy with his work.


----------



## Delboy (25 Jan 2013)

Gordanus, for future reference...who are the 'Neighbours supplier'?


----------



## Gordanus (30 Jan 2013)

Delboy - it was Aiden McGuinness & Son from Ballyshannon, Co Donegal.  086 609 82 72. Prompt & reliable.  I've no connection with them other than having used them.  (Arrived at 9.15am, so fair play I thought, given the distance.)


----------



## handtight (22 Sep 2014)

Gordanus said:


> Here's the update on quotations:
> 
> Keane - 4800
> Lucan Windows - 3750
> ...



Gordanus, 

Would very much appreciate if you could provide a quick update on the double glazing job - were you happy with product quality and service provided by McGuinness in Donegal?


----------



## kennyb3 (23 Sep 2014)

Anyone used Grady's joinery or Airtight Window systems recently?

Looking for UPVC french doors - gradys quoting €1650 for triple glazed version and Airtight quoting €1490 for same 

Double glazed is 1550 & 1360 respectively.


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2014)

kennyb3 said:


> Anyone used Grady's joinery or Airtight Window systems recently?
> 
> Looking for UPVC french doors - gradys quoting €1650 for triple glazed version and Airtight quoting €1490 for same
> 
> Double glazed is 1550 & 1360 respectively.



Grady's mentioned here, here, and here. 

No mention of Airtight here previously.


----------

